# Difference between funtime pro/deluxe for rhinestone template



## saiqa (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all. Just want your opinion. Been having a major headache getting rhinestone software. I bought funtime rhinestone but it does not cut and so I now have to buy another version. Just wanted to know the difference between the pro and deluxe version. All I want to do is make rhinestone templates.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

what type of cutter are you using as its not compatible with most of them


----------



## saiqa (Mar 14, 2011)

The craft robo


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do ya love dongles? You have to have and use the dongle with funtime. I have it and hate the dongle.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Do ya love dongles? You have to have and use the dongle with funtime. I have it and hate the dongle.


I agree about dongles, I need one with my embroidery machine if you are using one computer you can put it in back usb port that way you don't bump it which could break it. 
Or get a usb hub if you don't have the extra port and this way you have better access it to..I put mine right on top of my desktop since its out of view.

Makes the dongle much easier to tolerate.


----------



## saiqa (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a dedicated computer gor the rhinestone designing so dongle shouldnt be a problem. But my orihinal question what is the difference between the two?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think one will print and the other will print and has some plotter capabilities.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I think if you do a search you will find a lot of answers


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have the $50 Funtime, but I do have the $169 Funtime and it cuts to about 40 different cutters and I believe the Craft Robo is one of the cutters that it cuts to. It also has the vectorization feature on it, I don't know if the $50 Funtime does.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love my Winpcsign2010 

The first thing i would do is get ahold of the resellers of this program, and find out if your cutters driver is set up in the software,, 

That would be the best way to start,, I would hate to have you waste any more money on a Rhinestone program,, that might not work with your cutter,, 

Once you have that info,, we can help fill in the other facts for you,,


----------



## saiqa (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have upgraded to the pro so will let people know but as you said its got the vector feature and cut facility. What is the vector feature?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The vector feature means it will take a raster image and look for diffefences in colors and make a vector file out of the raster image. A raster image is any kind of picture like jpeg, bitmap, and excetera. A vector image means everything is done with mathmatical equations so the image can be resized without losing any detail. It makes it cutable on a plotter too if you know what your doing. Its not hard.


----------



## saiqa (Mar 14, 2011)

Got it thanks. Heard all these terms but wasnt sure i think i have just added all the dots and it makes sense! I would like to know though what was your first rhinestone design? Was it fun, headache or surprise?!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I actualy don't use funtime because I don't like the dongle but when I made some rhinestone transfers with corel draw, it was fun and a headache. I have my fingers in many projects but am not able to market anything at this time because of my wifes ill health.


----------

